# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Union in MDX

## ganesha_obiwan

Could someone explain me Union function in MDX?  How is different from the T-SQL Union?

My need is urgent.

----------


## rmiao

In mdx, union function returns the union of two or more specified sets. In t-sql, union operator allows you to combine the results of two or more SELECT statements into a single result set.

----------

